# Q&A Thread



## Trump (Jul 12, 2003)

In this thread, you answer the Question in the post above you, and leave your own question for the next person in line. I will do a few to get it started, you will get the idea 


Q: How did you find IronMagazine.com?


----------



## Trump (Jul 12, 2003)

A: I found it via a Google search.

Q: What kind of car do you have?


----------



## Trump (Jul 12, 2003)

A: Saab

Q: What state do you live in?


----------



## kuso (Jul 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Username *_
> 
> 
> Q: What state do you live in?



A I don`t...I live in a Prefecture.

Q Are you board? lol


----------



## Jodi (Jul 12, 2003)

> Q Are you board? lol



I like this.  

A - Yup thats why I'm still on IM at 12:30 at night

Q - Are you a night person or morning person


----------



## Trump (Jul 12, 2003)

A: Night, definetly.

Q: What is your favorite magazine?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 12, 2003)

A - Oxygen

Q - What's your Favorite alcohol beverage


----------



## kuso (Jul 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> 
> Q - What's your Favorite alcohol beverage



Four Roses Balck label.

Q. Whats your worst drinking experience?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 12, 2003)

Concunsion in college, slept 32 hours straight, Southern Comfort 

Q - Do you drink at home or in a bar more often


----------



## Dero (Jul 12, 2003)

At home more often...


What's your drink.?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 12, 2003)

A: My fave is Mike's Hard Lemonade.

Q: What do you wear to sleep in?


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 12, 2003)

absolutely nothing!

What's your favorite movie?


----------



## gr81 (Jul 13, 2003)

A: Scarface, without a doubt

Q: whats your best bodypart?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 13, 2003)

fade says my legs...

What's your best facial feature?


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 13, 2003)

A lot of people say my eyes

What's your favorite piece of jewelry?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 13, 2003)

My belly ring 

Innie our Outie?


----------



## ZECH (Jul 13, 2003)

Innie!
Have you ever had sex on the first date?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 13, 2003)

First Date - No, but I've had a one night stand. 

Whats your favorite sexual position?


----------



## ZECH (Jul 13, 2003)

Woman on top!
What is your fondest sexual memory?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2003)

A) My first time

Q) where was your first time at?


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 13, 2003)

A: In some kids house from school with 2 girls 

Q: what's your favorite color?


----------



## Trump (Jul 13, 2003)

A: black

Q: What is the longest distance you have ever run?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2003)

A) 5 miles

Q) for pleasure / fitness...or being chased!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 13, 2003)

A: Yes

Q: Steak or Chicken?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2003)

A) both...at least when having fajitas..


Q) if given a free dream house, where would you live? In the mountains or on a beach?


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 13, 2003)

A: Beach

B: If you won the lottery what is the first thing you'd buy to spoil yourself?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2003)

A) depends on the amount...most likely a sports car...depending on teh amount would determine which car.

Q) ginger or mary ann?


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 13, 2003)

A: tough one...  both? Ginger is an actress so it's all fake. Mary Ann 

Q: Fear of.... ? (falling, drowning, etc)


----------



## Trump (Jul 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> A: tough one...  both? Ginger is an actress so it's all fake. Mary Ann
> 
> Q: Fear of.... ? (falling, drowning, etc)





A: Regret


Q: What is your favorite smilie?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 13, 2003)

A: 

Q: Have you ever been taped having sex???


----------



## Badger (Jul 13, 2003)

A.  Not yet (I am waiting for this to happen)

Q.  Do you have tan lines?


----------



## Trump (Jul 13, 2003)

A: Yes

Q: Where did you go to college (if you did)?


----------



## Badger (Jul 13, 2003)

A.  Didn't go.  US Navy

Q.  Have any tatoo's?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2003)

one

piercings?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 13, 2003)

just ears

do you prefer hot or cold weather?


----------



## Badger (Jul 13, 2003)

A.  Hot weather

Q.  Do you like the beach?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2003)

warm...light breeze


beer or cocktails


----------



## Badger (Jul 13, 2003)

A.  Beer (No Cocktails for me    )

Q.  Bar or night club?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2003)

night club

sports car or truck


----------



## Badger (Jul 13, 2003)

A.  Truck

Q.  Motorcycle 
     1.  Crotch rocket or
     2.  Cruiser


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2003)

sport bike

base ball fan or foot ball fan


----------



## Badger (Jul 13, 2003)

A.  football

Q.  short or tall


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2003)

short

lean or slender


----------



## Badger (Jul 13, 2003)

A.  slender

Q.  pets?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2003)

not right now....girlfriend has several..will have to do

left handed or right?


----------



## Badger (Jul 13, 2003)

right

glasses?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2003)

only to drink with!

scuba dive or sky dive


----------



## Badger (Jul 13, 2003)

scuba

bottled water or tap water?

(gotta sign off for a little while and get back to work)


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2003)

bottled

job or career?

(later, badger!)


----------



## butterfly (Jul 13, 2003)

job

mustard or mayo?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2003)

mustard!

Hamburger or hotdog


----------



## Dero (Jul 13, 2003)

Both.

Day or night?


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 13, 2003)

night

booty or boobs?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2003)

booty!


"size or motion of ocean"
'prefer women to answer..


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2003)

(wouldn't ya know it..I get two hot women in here..and Dero..and it is shift change I gotta go....
BTW, BF...your avi...is devastating!
I am REALLY missing my girl right now!
y'all have a great night!


----------



## Dero (Jul 13, 2003)

DISCRIMINATION!!!!!!


Ok...


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 13, 2003)

size with motion!
or motion if no size

bed or somewhere else...specify?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> DISCRIMINATION!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ok...



um..unless..there is something you want to tell us, dero, ol buddy?


----------



## Dero (Jul 13, 2003)

Later Burner!!!


----------



## Dero (Jul 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> size with motion!
> or motion if no size
> 
> bed or somewhere else...specify?



Da beach... 



Now or later?


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 13, 2003)

now....always ready!!!

 

favorite cheat food?


----------



## Dero (Jul 13, 2003)

Ice cream


How many cheat days a week?


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 13, 2003)

1

one cheat food or cheat all day?


----------



## Dero (Jul 13, 2003)

I'll take da fifth!!!! 


Over or under da water?


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 13, 2003)

never been under....don't know!

manicure or pedicure?


----------



## Dero (Jul 13, 2003)

Neither...I'd need one daily. 


Rock or CW?


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 13, 2003)

rock...but prefer dance or techno!!

skirts or dresses?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 13, 2003)

dresses!

fave color?


----------



## Dero (Jul 13, 2003)

BLUE.

Thanks for answering that for me B!!!


Sports or Luxury car?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 13, 2003)

a fast luxory car

DSL or cable modem?


----------



## aceman (Jul 13, 2003)

*butt*

nice butt butterfly


----------



## butterfly (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: butt*



> _*Originally posted by aceman *_
> nice butt butterfly


Thanks aceman!!!


----------



## aceman (Jul 13, 2003)

bek you sound like a horny one


----------



## aceman (Jul 13, 2003)

you girls did the butt thing now it is only fair to complete the contest and do the boob thing


----------



## butterfly (Jul 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by aceman *_
> you girls did the butt thing now it is only fair to complete the contest and do the boob thing


We already did that one several months back...


----------



## aceman (Jul 13, 2003)

dang missed that one, must been a  beautiful thing.  how did your husband feel about that one?


----------



## ZECH (Jul 13, 2003)

DSL
Cat or dog?


----------



## Badger (Jul 13, 2003)

Dog

jeans & t-shirt or "dress" clothes


----------



## Jodi (Jul 13, 2003)

Jeans & T-Shirt

Contemporary or Conservative


----------



## Badger (Jul 13, 2003)

contemporary

shoes or sandles?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 13, 2003)

sandals

carpet, tile, wood?


----------



## Badger (Jul 13, 2003)

Wood

electric or gas?


----------



## Trump (Jul 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Badger *_
> Wood
> 
> electric or gas?




A: electric


Q: What was the funniest thing your mom ever did?


----------



## Badger (Jul 13, 2003)

Stood outside and screamed until we took the snake we caught back outside.

city or country?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 13, 2003)

suburbs!

bikini or one-piece?


----------



## Badger (Jul 13, 2003)

Bikini (not for me but for the girls   )

pool or lake?


----------



## Badger (Jul 13, 2003)

By the way BF, LOVE the AVI!!


----------



## gr81 (Jul 13, 2003)

lake

..oral or actuall sex


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 13, 2003)

oral!!! finished off with sex, can't choose 

minutes or hours?


----------



## Trump (Jul 13, 2003)

hours 

what was the last book you read?


----------



## Dero (Jul 13, 2003)

Hmmmmm...Steeven King's Pet Semetary


What was the last book you didn't finished reading?


----------



## kuso (Jul 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Trump *_
> 
> 
> what was the last book you read?



Downunder ( quite a good read I might add )

What was the last movie you saw?


----------



## kuso (Jul 13, 2003)

damned...beaten  lol


----------



## Dero (Jul 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> damned...beaten  lol


HUH???


----------



## Dero (Jul 13, 2003)

At the theatre/Star Trek's Nemesiss



What's the last movie you rented?


(answer is pro''lly going to be a porno.)


----------



## Trump (Jul 13, 2003)

"Meet the Parents"

What is your hobby besides fitness?


----------



## firestorm (Jul 14, 2003)

A: Mountain biking (does that count don't do it for fitness just for fun and blood)
Q: Being a man, If you were a woman would you play with yourself all the time?


----------



## firestorm (Jul 14, 2003)

A: absolutely

Q:  White out or eraser


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 14, 2003)

White out

Chicken or fish


----------



## kuso (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> 
> 
> Chicken or fish



Chicken

Whats the last thing you did...........shit or piss? lol


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 14, 2003)

Piss - and it was great. 

blondes or brunettes


----------



## kuso (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> 
> 
> blondes or brunettes



Depends on the ass/legs  

The first thing you did apon waking this morning?


----------



## Trump (Jul 14, 2003)

Answered the phone

Ice skating or rollerblading?


----------



## kuso (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Trump *_
> 
> 
> Ice skating or rollerblading?



Neither

Icecream or chocolate?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 14, 2003)

Icecream


What kind of underwear do you wear?


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 14, 2003)

A Thong.


whitewater rafting or theme park?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 14, 2003)

That ought to be cute

White water rafting

Favorite Holiday?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 14, 2003)

Christmas

favorite of the 7 dwarfs?


----------



## kuso (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> 
> favorite of the 7 dwarfs?



The short one.

Favourite way to relax?


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 14, 2003)

read a book

to tan or not to tan...artifical fake bake?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 14, 2003)

fake bake

Where's your favorite vacation place?


----------



## kuso (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> fake bake
> 
> Where's your favorite vacation place?




Thailand.

Best vacation memory?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 14, 2003)

My Honeymoon 

Clear Beach or Adventerous


----------



## ZECH (Jul 14, 2003)

Clear Beach!
Regular or Premium?


----------



## kuso (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> 
> Clear Beach or Adventerous



Adverturesome beach ( guess you need to come from Australia lol )

On the beach....cocktails or beer?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Adverturesome beach ( guess you need to come from Australia lol )
> 
> On the beach....cocktails or beer?



Guess I do!  I would love to, always wanted to go there.

Cocktails   Oh DG - Regular

Humid or dry heat


----------



## kuso (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> 
> Humid or dry heat



Living in Japan ( where humidity pushes about 2000% ) I say DRY FUCKING heat! lol

Summer or winter?


----------



## ZECH (Jul 14, 2003)

Dry heat
Fabric or leather


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Living in Japan ( where humidity pushes about 2000% ) I say DRY FUCKING heat! lol
> 
> Summer or winter?



Fall/Autumn.

DG: Fabric

Frosted mug or out of the bottle?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 14, 2003)

Straight Up from the Bottle

Red, White or Blush Wine?


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 14, 2003)

What's MD20/20?.......Uh......Burgundy....Red! 

Poetry Reading or Opera?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 14, 2003)

Opera 

Whats your favorite movie all time?


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 14, 2003)

Yeah, I know, awkward question.

Favorite movie? Hmmmm. Tough one. So many.....
My _wife's_  is Gone with the Wind. 

Stigmata? 

Sunrise or Sunset?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 14, 2003)

Sunset

What is your biggest fear?


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 14, 2003)

never finding true love

short hair or long hair?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 14, 2003)

long hair

would you rather live through an earthquake or a hurricane?


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 14, 2003)

earthquake

city or country?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 14, 2003)

City


If you had one country you could visit which would you choose?


----------



## DFINEST (Jul 14, 2003)

Brazil

Surf or Turf for food?

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Jodi (Jul 14, 2003)

Surf

Favorite caribbean island?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 14, 2003)

Martinique

spicy or mild?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 14, 2003)

Spicy 

Sweet or Sour?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 14, 2003)

Sweet!

slides or titter-totter?


----------



## DFINEST (Jul 14, 2003)

slides

Live or memorex

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 14, 2003)

Live. (duh)

SpongeBob Squarepants or Rocket Power?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 14, 2003)

rocket powder

summer or winter?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 14, 2003)

summer

bath or shower?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 14, 2003)

shower

wet or dry?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 14, 2003)

uhm right now... dry 

on top or missionary?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 14, 2003)

top 

coffee or tea?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 14, 2003)

neither, water!

What's you fave lingerie?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 14, 2003)

seethru

car or truck?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 14, 2003)

car

briefs or bikinis... for yourself?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 14, 2003)

neither..Thongs! 

night or day?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 14, 2003)

night

how many pillows do you sleep with?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 14, 2003)

1 big one!!!! 

what do you sleep in?? SERIOUSLY!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 14, 2003)

depends on my mood... usually just panties

What's your fave flower?


----------



## Badger (Jul 14, 2003)

Rose

Tan outside or inside?


----------



## Fade (Jul 14, 2003)

Inside

How many wood chucks does it take to chuck wood?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 14, 2003)

A wood chuck would chuck as much wood as a wood chuck could chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood 

How many credit cards do you have?


----------



## Badger (Jul 14, 2003)

NONE!!!   

What's your fav fruit?


----------



## Fade (Jul 14, 2003)

berries

How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?


----------



## Badger (Jul 14, 2003)

1,2,3....(Crunch)  Three!!! 

Favorite candy


----------



## butterfly (Jul 14, 2003)

Junior Mints!!!

Fave soda?


----------



## Badger (Jul 14, 2003)

Coke

chocolate or vanilla

(gotta go back to work.  Have a good night)


----------



## gr81 (Jul 14, 2003)

a mix

favorite mind altering substance?


----------



## firestorm (Jul 14, 2003)

White

Truman or Washington


----------



## gr81 (Jul 14, 2003)

whats white?

A:  Truman

Q:  whos the best:  Jordan, Magic, Chamberlain or Bird?


----------



## firestorm (Jul 14, 2003)

Jordan

Pizza and beer  or Pizza and soda


----------



## firestorm (Jul 14, 2003)

Favorite Mind altering substance  -  Adrenaline

Favorite Charlies Angel    (the originals not the new movie shit version)  Farah, Jackie Smith, Kate Smith, or Cheryl Ladd


----------



## gr81 (Jul 14, 2003)

mmmmmmm..... farah (none of the new angels have breasts)

were you in support of the war in Iraq?


----------



## firestorm (Jul 14, 2003)

Hell yea

Who was your favorite General:  George S. Patton,  or Omar Bradley


----------



## butterfly (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Favorite Mind altering substance  -  Adrenaline
> 
> Favorite Charlies Angel    (the originals not the new movie shit version)  Farah, Jackie Smith, Kate Smith, or Cheryl Ladd


I would have said Jaclyn Smith


----------



## firestorm (Jul 14, 2003)

BF you forgot your question


----------



## butterfly (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> BF you forgot your question


No, I just can't answer your question cause I don't know who Omar Bradley is


----------



## firestorm (Jul 14, 2003)

No silly I meant you forgot to follow your answer J. Smith with a question!!   
for the record Bradley was a general during WWII


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 15, 2003)

A: George S. Patton
Q: Do you think a woman's IQ is inversely related to boob size?


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 15, 2003)

absolutely not!

do you think a men's shoe size is directly related to dick size?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 15, 2003)

absolutely

do you have/want children?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> absolutely not!
> 
> do you think a men's shoe size is directly related to dick size?


*Absolutely NOT!!!*

Does a woman's breast size have anything to do with her intelligance?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Absolutely NOT!!!


you should have bolded that ...


----------



## butterfly (Jul 15, 2003)

Is that better?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Is that better?


yes 

chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 15, 2003)

chocolate

Does a woman's breast size have anything to do with her intelligance?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 15, 2003)

*absolutely not!!*

strawberries or bananas?


----------



## Dero (Jul 15, 2003)

Are they connected?????
No,it does not matter!!!


That hurricane...Bad or worst?


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 15, 2003)

A: Bananas
Q: How did you find IronMagazine.com?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Are they connected?????
> No,it does not matter!!!
> 
> ...


Not bad anymore... sun is out!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> A: Bananas
> Q: How did you find IronMagazine.com?


Through someone from MM

Can you spell?


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 15, 2003)

A:Yes (with the help of my spell checker).
Q:Why ask why?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 15, 2003)

Because

What was you fave subject in school (not PE, recess or lunch)?


----------



## kuso (Jul 15, 2003)

English and/or Biology

What was your worst subject in school?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 15, 2003)

einglish

football or baseball?


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 15, 2003)

football 
What is the question to the answer of 42?


----------



## kuso (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> 
> What is the question to the answer of 42?




How old Oceandude is 

Who cares?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 15, 2003)

I do

What did you do last Wednesday night?


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> How old Oceandude is
> Who cares?



A:"We all should care". The answer to life, the universe, and everything 
Q: Is T3 Arnold's last Terminator series?


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 15, 2003)

Oops - apparently the thread's are not locked for edit when someone is replying - now we got a race condition (typical poor software engineering seen in today's "kiddie programmers".)


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> How old Oceandude is



By the way kuso - *THANKS* for the compliment!


----------



## Trump (Jul 15, 2003)

*Q*



> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> A:"We all should care". The answer to life, the universe, and everything
> Q: Is T3 Arnold's last Terminator series?




A: Good question. I think that if he is around, they will use him in the movie. Perhaps as a governmetn agent that the t200 was based off... 


Q: What was the last thing you went to the doctor for?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 15, 2003)

a _wonky_ knee

Do you have a golf handicap?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 15, 2003)

_handicap?_  - yes! I can't play

Where do you spend more time online...home or work?


----------



## Trump (Jul 15, 2003)

A: home

Q: What is your favorite season?


----------



## kuso (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Trump *_
> 
> 
> Q: What is your favorite season?



Depends on the country. Summer in Oz!! Autumn in Japan.


Have you ever lied about yourself on this forum?


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 16, 2003)

Nope. I just don't volunteer every piece of information freely.....although, for a price I'll spill the beans! 

If you've lied......then what about?


----------



## kuso (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> 
> 
> If you've lied......then what about?



My location....once....to someone being way too nosey 

When`s the last time you had a drink or three?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

monday, @ Applebees...buy a steak...get a free drink = Perfect Margarita


favorite drink?


----------



## kuso (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> 
> favorite drink?



Been asked but....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Four Roses Premium Black Label 

Do you prefer Friday morning or Monday night?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

Friday morning!

If you had to tell a co-worker something, would you phone or email them?


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Friday morning!
> 
> If you had to tell a co-worker something, would you phone or email them?



A: If they were a friendly co-worked I'd phone them so there was no record, if not then e-mail and blind cc to self for record.

Q: Do you think the economy will turn-around this year?


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 16, 2003)

Hopefully, yes.

Do you think Kuso just lied again in his previous post?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2003)

of course

do you follow a religion?


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 16, 2003)

When I'm not sinning.

Most over-rated...Vin or Ben?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2003)

Ben who?

do you think you could beat me in a game of billards?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

yes..if you are drunk..ad I am having a good game.


do you own your own pool stick


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 16, 2003)

Afflec...or however you spell it.

Yup........rusty, but yup. rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrack'em.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yes..if you are drunk..ad I am having a good game.
> 
> 
> do you own your own pool stick



a couple of them

Which game do you prefer, 8 ball or 9 ball?


----------



## PB&J (Jul 16, 2003)

9 BALL but I am no good anyway! 

How's it going today?


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PB&J *_
> 9 BALL but I am no good anyway!
> 
> How's it going today?



A: Could be better (got turned down for a job making 30k$ less per year than last one with 3 college degrees and 10 years more experience than the people interviewing me)

Q: Is life fair?


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 16, 2003)

Its a matter of perception.

Is OceanDude really well read? Or can he just read really well?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

Its a matter of perception.

Is DaMayor's girth _really_ greater then TP's???


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 16, 2003)

Yep, yep yep yep yep.  (Not for long though)

Is TP really a lawyer, or does he just play one on T.V.?


----------



## kuso (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> 
> 
> Is TP really a lawyer, or does he just play one on T.V.?



Personally, I`ve always thought he was Judge Judy in disguise 

Plans for this weekend?


----------



## Trump (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Personally, I`ve always thought he was Judge Judy in disguise
> 
> Plans for this weekend?




Going to the pool


What is your favorite movie?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Trump *_
> Going to the pool
> 
> 
> What is your favorite movie?



Liar Liar with Jim Carey


Who is your favorite actor/actress?


----------



## Trump (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Liar Liar with Jim Carey
> 
> 
> Who is your favorite actor/actress?




Tough one. Ed Norton and Tom Hanks are spectacular, but I would choose Hanks because of the span of his career. Norton still has much ahead of him.


Where were you born?


----------



## kuso (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Trump *_
> 
> 
> 
> Where were you born?



Australia

When did you realise what you wanted to be "when you grew up"??


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 17, 2003)

Dunno...Haven't grown up yet.

How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie roll tootsie pop?


----------



## kuso (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> 
> 
> How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie roll tootsie pop?




I dunno what the fuck they are  but if there are ladies legs attached either side, then several  lol

When you joined this site did you plan to STAY? ( personally, I didn`t, but obviously stayed lol )


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Yep, yep yep yep yep.  (Not for long though)
> 
> Is TP really a lawyer, or does he just play one on T.V.?



I just play one on TV.

Is DM really a jackass or does he just act like one?


----------



## Dero (Jul 17, 2003)

You really wanna know???

Are you really Judge JUDY????


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 17, 2003)

Yes, actually I am.

Aren't you really a movie stunt double?


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 17, 2003)

Why yes, why yes I am.

How much did I miss while I was gone?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2003)

ALOT!!!

Why would you ever leave???


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 17, 2003)

To enjoy my summer!

Where is everyone? 

(I like this thread  )


----------



## Trump (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JB_427 *_
> To enjoy my summer!
> 
> Where is everyone?
> ...





A: I am in Philly...



Q: whats the farthest you have ever driven?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2003)

Houston, TX to Key West, FL

What's your fave city?


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I just play one on TV.
> 
> Is DM really a jackass or does he just act like one?



That's _Mr._ Jackass to you pal, and don't you forget it! 

(We can't all be overly serious old prudes prematurely like yoursef, ya know)


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Houston, TX to Key West, FL
> 
> What's your fave city?



Savannah.

Who's the smartest person here at IM?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Savannah.
> 
> Who's the smartest person here at IM?


That's a tough one!!!  TP, DM, TCD... I know I forgot some 

What's your fave forum at IM?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 17, 2003)

Supplements.

Does that suprise anyone?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Supplements.
> 
> Does that suprise anyone?




NO!! Doesn't surprise me!! 

What the most posts you've made in a day?


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 17, 2003)

I dont know but If Im on all day I can reach 1000 no sweat. 

Who has the best legs on here?


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 17, 2003)

Can't answer fairly....Haven't seen yours yet. 

Was that a good answer?


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 17, 2003)

No.  

Who wants to see TP and J'Bo strip in Vegas?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 17, 2003)

Bad answer.  I am sure TCD has the best legs, just ask him.

Who has the best ass?  Did that question offend anyone?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JB_427 *_
> No.
> 
> Who wants to see TP and J'Bo strip in Vegas?



Not gonna let this go are ya....


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Not gonna let this go are ya....



Hey...  dont offer the goods to single women without following through.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 17, 2003)

If you want your money's worth, get me to strip.......(By the way, I charge by the pound!) 

Who's more likely to strip in Vegas?


----------



## Dero (Jul 17, 2003)

Not me 'cus I'm not going...

What's the meaning of life?


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Not me 'cus I'm not going...
> 
> What's the meaning of life?


A: 42 (ref: Hitchikers Guide to the Galaxy )
q: Is "Time" equivalent to "Money"?


----------



## Dero (Jul 17, 2003)

@42
It all depends who you talk to...
Look at all the $$ I have spent today...

What's the next IM meeting???


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2003)

Snowboarding in Jasper!!

Can you ski?


----------



## Dero (Jul 17, 2003)

I use to...

When?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2003)

January, 04 Canada, right, J'bo?


gonna go?


----------



## kuso (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> January, 04 Canada, right, J'bo?
> 
> 
> gonna go?



My Birthday, so probably not  

Where have you travelled OS?


----------



## Dero (Jul 17, 2003)

OS from who's point of view???
 

Ever been to the north or south pole?


----------



## Trump (Jul 17, 2003)

Not yet

Would you like to?


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 17, 2003)

A:I'd go South - I hear the North is cold.
Q:What is your favorite colour?


----------



## kuso (Jul 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> OS from who's point of view???




Overseas from where ever you are now! lol....Means NOT the US or mexico for you p:....


----------



## kuso (Jul 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> 
> Q:What is your favorite colour?



Aon`t really have a fav.

Q:.......if the FL in your location is Florida.....why did you spell colour as you did?


----------



## Rissole (Jul 18, 2003)

He's an undercover Aussie!!

What's the dumbest thing you did in high school??


----------



## Trump (Jul 18, 2003)

crashed my car

whats the dumbest thing you have done ever?


----------



## Rissole (Jul 18, 2003)

I told my GF that i would ditch her if she didnt stop hasselin' my mate (damn she was hot)

Whats the best thing you've eva done?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 18, 2003)

It's a tie between having my son and marrying fade 

Water or snow skiing?


----------



## Rissole (Jul 18, 2003)

Definately both!!! Snow "boarding" and barefooting for skiing.

Worst injury and how?


----------



## kuso (Jul 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> 
> Worst injury and how?



Broke my ankle leg to the point where my foot was upside-down, still pointing forward, yet touching my knee. Was jumping off the edge of a creek down to the bank below.........had been raining and the ground was very muddy. When I took off I didn`t notice that my foot was actually under a root ( under the mud ) so I took off and my foot didn`t .

Trouble with the law? 

PS.....Ris, you`ll have a pm a bit later


----------



## Rissole (Jul 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Broke my ankle leg to the point where my foot was upside-down, still pointing forward, yet touching my knee. Was jumping off the edge of a creek down to the bank below.........had been raining and the ground was very muddy. When I took off I didn`t notice that my foot was actually under a root ( under the mud ) so I took off and my foot didn`t .
> 
> Trouble with the law?
> ...


Damn K that made my eyes water  Been a busy boy haven't you!?!

Got busted for doin the shit on fire at someones doorstep, we soaked the newspaper in kero and the flames were as high as the guys door!! He opened it and shut it again (someone drivibg by stopped to put it out) We drove past later and egged his house so i got done for driving without my licence as well. He saw the car and knew it was us. (Me and my Brother)

Do more trouble with the law again, thats a good one!


----------



## firestorm (Jul 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Definately both!!! Snow "boarding" and barefooting for skiing.
> 
> Worst injury and how?



Knife wound to thigh.  How: In active duty (Military incident)

Q:  Ever been in a Fatal Car Accident?


----------



## kuso (Jul 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> 
> 
> Q:  Ever been in a Fatal Car Accident?



The fact I`m here would lead me to believe.........no  LOL

Q:Who likes Rissols avy?


----------



## firestorm (Jul 19, 2003)

Me

Were you ever in a 4 alarm fire?


----------



## Rissole (Jul 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Q:Who likes Rissols avy?


Me


whats a 4 alarm fire?


----------



## Badger (Jul 21, 2003)

A big one

Who likes Rissloe's AVI?


----------



## firestorm (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Me
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trump (Jul 21, 2003)

um... no 


hows the weather?


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 21, 2003)

A: Sunny & Warm here, seas glassy to light chop far offshore. Might go out  for more fishing...

Q: If you could only be successful  at one thing - would it be money or love?


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 21, 2003)

No brainer.....Love. .....Money's over rated.

If you could meet only one person from IM, who would it be?


----------



## firestorm (Jul 21, 2003)

J'BO  without question

Who at IM would you have ABSOLUTELY NO interest to meet?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 21, 2003)

LeVan!!!

If you could own any island which would it be?


----------



## firestorm (Jul 21, 2003)

Hawii

If a million dollars fell out of the back of an armored truck and you couldn't get caught,, would you keep the money or return it.


----------



## Trump (Jul 21, 2003)

Keep it.

best sport?


----------



## firestorm (Jul 21, 2003)

Mountain biking (to do not spectate)
Football (to watch)

Q: Favorite Bodypart on you?


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 22, 2003)

A: Brain
Q: Think we will ever get out of Iraq?


----------



## firestorm (Jul 22, 2003)

yes in about a year.

Who was your favorite Beatle?  John, Paul, George, or Ringo


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 22, 2003)

A: None of the above (never liked the Beatles)
Q: Is rock & roll and rap an art form or front line marketing for a counter culture movment?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 22, 2003)

art of course, isn't that what art is... expressing yourself?!?

Ruben or Clay?


----------



## Trump (Jul 23, 2003)

Ruben

what have you learned from IM?


----------



## Rissole (Jul 23, 2003)

That J'Bo has a great ass
<====== NB

Do you think she should show us some more?


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 25, 2003)

yes please! 

diamond or another precious gem?

*side note...my niece's name is Gemuel!


----------



## Badger (Jul 27, 2003)

diamond

2 wheels or 4 wheels


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 27, 2003)

depends on what the 4 wheels are under!  porsche 911?
I prefer 2 wheels, my ex had a yamaha R6!

sugar free jelly beans or regualar sugar-loaded?


----------



## sawheet (Jul 27, 2003)

I have two wheels , who wants to go for a ride along the beach???   Bekah??


----------



## sawheet (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh regular sugar please,     Corona  ugg   or  kalik???


----------



## Trump (Aug 12, 2003)

Never had Kalik...


What beach do you like to go to?


----------



## Jenny (Aug 13, 2003)

Lomma Beach, south of sweden. Pure white sand, nice water and 10 min from my house 

Where would you kill to be right now?


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 13, 2003)

On a beach in Australia with a gorgeous fit blonde lying next to me topless.

Do you think a two piece or a one piece bathing suit is sexier?


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> On a beach in Australia with a gorgeous fit blonde lying next to me topless.
> 
> Do you think a two piece or a one piece bathing suit is sexier?



It depends on the sex and the percent body fat of the person wearing it before the question even applies. 

Ever been mean and stepped on some kids sand castle at the beach when they weren't around?


----------



## Trump (Aug 13, 2003)

Nope 


What is the strangest way you ever met a significant other?


----------



## sawheet (Aug 13, 2003)

Blind date


First hummer( gentleman and transvestites answer only)


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 13, 2003)

17 years old from a really fat girl at a party.

Do you lease or own your car?


----------



## sawheet (Aug 13, 2003)

Own them all



Ever ride a fat chick and a moped in the same day????


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 13, 2003)

Never rode a moped  



Worst training injury? (or sports related injury)


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 13, 2003)

Torn rotator cuff (supra and infraspinatus) and biceps tendon.  

Ever had a bad injury while having sex?


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 13, 2003)

pulled a hamstring and calf at the same time   


ever been hit on by someone of the same sex?  <- if u didn't want it


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 13, 2003)

Once in a bar - he was dressed as a she - i laughed and she cried - the bartender called the police and they took her or he away.  

Did you believe in Santa Claus when you were a kid?


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 13, 2003)

You say that like he isn't real?   .... until I was about 6



Biggest lie you ever told?


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 13, 2003)

Told my nephews and nieces Santa Clause would vist them if they were good. (he is real to me!)

Ever do a kindly act to someone randomly and anonymously?


----------



## Jenny (Aug 14, 2003)

I try to do that as often as I can. Casual stuff like  holding up doors and helping old people with heavy stuff.. Just a smile can brighten up someones day 

What was the worst day of your entire life?


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 14, 2003)

That's a tough one...either the day I found out my mother was an alcoholic and had to be put in a hosiptal or the day I found out the woman I loved had slept with five other guys.  

Do you like talk or music on the radio in the morning on the way to work?


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 14, 2003)

I like responsible intelligent and informed talk but abhor loud DJ???s that go back and forth with corny one liner???s, insults and in your face attitudes and ???yuk yuk yuk??? over stupid things like imbeciles. I plan my day as I drive and need the peace and quiet and intellectual stimulation.

Is the economy going to get turned around or has America seen its best days?


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 14, 2003)

I'm Canadian so I don't care  although I'm hoping yours does because that means that our will follow right along.  

Where is the coolest place you have been on vacation?


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 14, 2003)

Uhm tuff one - It's Ireland, Cyprus or The Cannary Islands. I'll say Ireland (County Cong - Ashford Castle- hundreds and hundreds of acres of virgin forrest & brooks with ancient oak trees, golfing, fishing, horeback riding and cognac in every room). http://www.irish-manors.com/AshsfordHomePage.html

Where is the worst place you have visited?


----------



## kuso (Aug 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> 
> Where is the worst place you have visited?



Worst, Medan in Indonesia............though best in some ways.....was so shocked forgot to take pictures.

Why not?


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 14, 2003)

Just becasue 


Are you bored?


----------



## kuso (Aug 14, 2003)

I was at time of last post...not now though.

What did you choose your handle?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 14, 2003)

because it fit

does anyone actually fall in love?


----------



## kuso (Aug 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> 
> 
> does anyone actually fall in love?



I once tripped over and saw up this hot chicks mini skirt,.....was close 

how much of you life is virtual?


----------



## Rissole (Aug 15, 2003)

Not as much as yours 
Where you drunk the last few questions??


----------



## kuso (Aug 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> 
> Where you drunk the last few questions??



I can`t remember which would probably lead me to believe.....

Why is this thread even still alive? lol


----------



## Rissole (Aug 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Why is this thread even still alive? lol


Cause we all like futile dumb ass questions 

Is it time for beer and pizza already??


----------

